# Banned..?



## 80H (Nov 26, 2014)

*mod edit: Thanks for the call out and enjoy the additional time off for it. Since I don't want you to be confused the ban is for site rule #25 this time (the site rules are linked several places on the forum including most of the mods signatures on their posts). As for the name filter, what product did you recommend that you then had to edit the name with different characters because the system wouldn't let you post it and blanked out the characters? That's the name filter... it filters certain names out when you try to post them.*

Hey there, just got off a suspension (temp ban). Said I "bypassed the name filter?" I am not sure who left this description, but I would _personally_ like to address them. Perhaps I unknowingly conducted myself in a way that violates the rules, but I am certain that I did not conduct myself in a willfully malicious or exceptionally disruptive way. You did not do me any good whatsoever by giving me a vague description of what I was banned for. In my world, we call people out when they do a bad job so that they are aware of their faults. *You* did a bad job. An extra 2 sentences would not have killed you. A basic description beyond "bypassing the name filter" would not have killed you.

As a general experiment, I would like you to poll each and every member of the forum and ask them to explain what they think "bypassing the name filter" means. Probably none of them will have a clue what you're talking about. It is unreasonable to hold me to a standard that the entirety of your viewership could not hold to. One more time, you did a bad job. 



I have no clue what the "name filter" is, or how I bypassed it. I would have gladly adjusted my posts to reflect this if someone could have just briefly explained exactly what I was doing that was against the rules. In most cases, this is basic, standard quality moderating. I mess up, someone tells me how and why, I either adapt or suffer.

Instead though, you took the passive, lazy route of a vague description and a ban out of the blue. This is how businesses go out of business and relationships go sour. One more time, you did a poor job. Own it. Now can someone with enough time to write 3 whole, descriptive sentences (a lot to ask, I know) please tell me what I did to deserve being banned and how to avoid a ban again? 


I will never be able to retain and maintain the integrity of my account when this is being handled in such a lazy manner. One sentence? Shameful. Do you see this? This took me a few minutes, I'm not getting paid for it, and clearly explains everything about why I think someone did a terrible job. 


"Bypassing the name filter." Tell me I violated code XY20493-03isj while you're at it too because I don't have any context on that either.


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah I hate to be that guy but. . . You should probably just message a mod about your issue. 

This post and saying that the mod that banned you took the "lazy route" is probably just going to end badly for you. . .


----------



## TheKindred (Nov 27, 2014)

There's a few names that can't be mentioned (some due to c&d requests) and so get auto filtered. 

I would assume you can defeat the filters in the same way you can drop an f-bomb if you insert html.

No idea what you got banned for, but that's my guess for what "bypassing a name filter" means.


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 27, 2014)

You show em 80.. power to the people!!!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 27, 2014)

Damn you 80, are you bypassing those blasted name filters again?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, considering the mods are not paid to be doing their job, and they are doing a favor for us by keeping order around here, I'd say that being so harsh about them is likely going to result in a "due to complaints about the free services, the free services have been stopped" result. Whoever banned you may have done what you consider a bad job, but you are doing a bad job of offering constructive criticism for how they might do this in the future. And not that I'd use our legal system as a gold standard, but for reference, not knowing the law is not an excuse for breaking it. No offense, but if I were the mod I'd be giving you a nap, and a 3 sentence explanation of why I didn't like the criticism.


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 27, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Whoever banned you may have done what you consider a bad job, but you are doing a bad job of offering constructive criticism for how they might do this in the future.





80H said:


> I have no clue what the "name filter" is, or how I bypassed it. I would have gladly adjusted my posts to reflect this if someone could have just briefly explained exactly what I was doing that was against the rules. In most cases, this is basic, standard quality moderating. I mess up, someone tells me how and why, I either adapt or suffer.



Hmm


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 27, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> Hmm



Yeah, I didn mean he wasn't making himself clear. I mean he was being a jerk about it by calling the mod lazy, shameful, etc.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 27, 2014)

I have learned , from my short stay here, that this approach after being banned usually has spectacular results. Keep at it bro.


----------



## 80H (Nov 27, 2014)

TheKindred said:


> There's a few names that can't be mentioned (some due to c&d requests) and so get auto filtered.
> 
> I would assume you can defeat the filters in the same way you can drop an f-bomb if you insert html.
> 
> No idea what you got banned for, but that's my guess for what "bypassing a name filter" means.




Ah hey, think I know now. Thanks  


And Hollowway, you are suggesting that a moderator ban someone for criticism and then tell them why they don't like being criticized? And I'm a jerk? One vague sentence is a poor job. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 27, 2014)

80H said:


> Ah hey, think I know now. Thanks
> 
> 
> And Hollowway, you are suggesting that a moderator ban someone for criticism and then tell them why they don't like being criticized? And I'm a jerk? One vague sentence is a poor job. Tell me I'm wrong.



I'm saying that if you walk into someone's house and tell them they're being a poor host, shameful, and lazy, they're probably going to kick you out. Whether you agree with it or not is irrelevant. Is their place, and my guess is you're going about it in a way that is likely to result in another ban. There's stuff is like to see done differently too, but I don't think that name calling is going to get it done. Plus, you're making some pretty big assumptions that the mod knew you'd prefer a 3 sentence explanation, and that you wouldn't understand the reason for the ban. You just seem to be way overreacting, and it would probably be better to post a suggestion in the appropriate forum and PM a mod asking what the term meant.


----------

